# First Round



## myingling (May 12, 2013)

This is the first round of blanks I stabilized using Jons system every thing worked out great for the first time around wish I would have pulled the plug for the chamber and resin earlier ,,,I make a lot of copper surface calls and the wood being stabilized with some woods realy make them talk 

some spalted maple ,,,,boxelder ,,,and wormy chestnut (this wood didnt take the resin very well but did take some but it helped ill leave the chestnut set little longer next time)
Thanks again Jon

http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/photo_zps2b1e39f8.jpg
http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF3779_zps64469c7d.jpg
http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF3784_zpseea9240d.jpg
http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF3785_zps7f57e6fb.jpg
http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF3792_zpsaec12f8e.jpg
http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF3794_zps2640d896.jpg


----------



## Wildthings (May 12, 2013)

I've got one also from Jon but haven't got a pump yet. Can't wait to try it! Calls look great!


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 12, 2013)

myingling said:


> This is the first round of blanks I stabilized using Jons system every thing worked out great for the first time around wish I would have pulled the plug for the chamber and resin earlier ,,,I make a lot of copper surface calls and the wood being stabilized with some woods realy make them talk
> 
> some spalted maple ,,,,boxelder ,,,and wormy chestnut (this wood didnt take the resin very well but did take some but it helped ill leave the chestnut set little longer next time)
> Thanks again Jon
> ...



purty as ever nice looking slates my freind duck


----------



## Jason (May 12, 2013)

Interesting hole pattern on the bottom. any story behind them

Jason


----------



## Outdoormarsh (May 12, 2013)

Jason said:


> Interesting hole pattern on the bottom. any story behind them
> 
> Jason



I was wondering the same thing


----------



## myingling (May 12, 2013)

Outdoormarsh said:


> Jason said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting hole pattern on the bottom. any story behind them
> ...




No rhythm or rime to where I drop my holes


----------



## Kevin (May 12, 2013)

myingling said:


> Outdoormarsh said:
> 
> 
> > Jason said:
> ...



There's always some kind of pattern. Even what appears as chaos has a definable order if you look deep enough. Do you close your eyes and stick a pin? Obviously the holes are all on the same orbit from the center so you at least you center them on that. Do you use a compass and draw a circle, then just "randomly" put an x on the circle line somewhere just based on what looks good? 

This fascinates me that you place your holes however you do, because it's so outside what 99% of all other call makers do, and I am the same way so I would like to have more details if you're willing. Very nice calls btw.


----------



## myingling (May 12, 2013)

Kevin heres a shot of some blanks I got drilled and ready for some orders and yes they all are on same orbit from center but as far as placement on outer circle no pattern realy some times I may try and not drill thought nice spalt but LOL and if some one wants a call that can get realy loud as you can see some of the blanks got some bigger holes ,,,, And to be honest I get this question a lot and as for being part of the normal i realy don't worry how the other makers place their hole as this is the way i go about mine which what makes this hobby so nice we all got our own sound ((and this is the important part keepin calls consistent in sound )) with our calls and styles if we didn't we could all go to walmart and buy the same calls LOL



But for the holes i don't space them all the same maybe deep inside me i got a patteren LOL 


http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF3814_zpsdc9a386a.jpg


http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF3813_zps007d7d7c.jpg

http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF3816_zps77258f42.jpg


----------



## DKMD (May 12, 2013)

Cool! 

Where'd you get that fancy circle scribe?


----------



## myingling (May 14, 2013)

DKMD said:


> Cool!
> 
> Where'd you get that fancy circle scribe?




That's custom made many months of devolvement went into it and I do sale plans and material for it ,,,,$9.99 shipped Tapped and screws inserted extra 

:teethlaugh:


----------



## Kevin (May 14, 2013)

Hey the angle on the scribe screw itself must be painstakingly difficult to get just right. High tech stuff for sure!


----------



## bearmanric (May 14, 2013)

Looks like it works. Nice calls. Rick


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 14, 2013)

myingling said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> > Cool!
> ...



do you have the patton on that yet it could ge stolen you know


----------



## Jason (May 14, 2013)

all i know is that your hole pattern is driving me crazy. I love it, but the type a in me says i have to have a specific pattern when i make my turkey calls. I have different patterns i use but its still one or the other.

Love the calls though. :)

Jason


----------

